
Import Evernote to OneNote – finally - eibrahim
https://blogs.office.com/2016/03/11/make-the-move-from-evernote-to-onenote-today/
======
josep2
Once the Mac one gets released I'll probably move from Evernote permanently.

------
ChuckMcM
Had to see that coming. I think there is an opportunity for Evernote to make a
big privacy play here ala Apple but it is getting harder and harder to figure
out what advantages Evernote has here.

